# My Humble Home Theater



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Here is a list of my humble HT. The second list is in another room which is used for editing (I do some video/audio work on the side, not my normal day job - it's something I've been into for many years and I find it a lot of fun: at one time it was a full time job, the the down-turn in the economy changed that some years ago).

Home Theater in a dedicated (very) small room (12' X 11' x 7.9') which is painted with black Micky Mouse Ear Color by Behr. I arguably have the smallest HT on these forums...

DIY Bass (broadband) Traps:
13 broadband traps 4'x2'x4"
4 tri-corner traps 24"x24"x34"x5"
All made with BAC (Bonded Acoustical Cotton) as I did not want to use any fiberglass:
http://sensiblesoundsolutions.com/index.php?cPath=22 
and
http://www.soundaway.com/Acoustic_Cotton_Panels_s/91.htm
Tri-traps do not have any backing, covered with black speaker grill cloth from Parts Express
Bass Traps made with 1"x4" pine for sides, peg-board backing, and 1"X2" center brace all from Home Depot and covered with black speaker grill cloth from Parts Express

The two side walls of the HT are covered in a thick cotton fabric from Fabric.com. These walls have racks for CD's and DVD's (wish there was another room to store these, but our house is too small - plus my SO wants no AV stuff in the living room (just small speakers for music playback), but I can't argue since I was able to do anything to the HT room - and the great thing was that she prefers towers for the front speakers because they look more 'balanced' to her.

Equipment List
Digital/main equipment rack:
Speakers: NHT (Classic Fours, Threes, Three C, Zeros, Dual U2's, Power2, 2X1's with 20hz mod)
Receiver: NAD T-785
BluRay: Panasonic DMP-BD35
DVD Player: Denon DVD1920
CD Changer: Denon DCM280
CD Recorder: Philips CDR600
DVD Recorder: Philips DVDR3355
Power Conditioner: Belkin PureAV PF60 For Digital Rack (wanted sequential turn-on)
Belkin HT UPS for Display, Recorders and Analog Rack (wanted a ups on these in case of power outtage)
Display: Samsung 50" DLP HDTV (hopefully to be changed to projector and screen in future dependent on funding.
Headphones: AKG 240M
Ipod Dock: NAD, designed for the T7XX series
Racks/Stands: Target Audio, Metal Technolgy, Boltz, Omnimount
Cables from Impact Acoustics, Esoteric Audio (bought at incredible clearance prices of 90% off), NXG, and BlueJeans Cables 

Analog:
Pre-Amp: Nakamichi CA-5AII (All analog equipment is attached to this pre-amp and then one set of outputs from the pre-amp to the receiver with a labeled input of 'Analog')
Tuner: Parasound T/DQ-1600
Turntable: NAD C555 TT and Bang & Olufsen 5005 with MMC3
Reel-to-Reel: Akai GX-77 
Cassette Deck: Denon DDR-780 (Tray loading, like a CD-deck)
All of this analog equipment has been had for years, hard to get rid of it since they are still fun to play with at times, plus I like to be able to play any source out there (well, almost any).

Use Tascam US-144 with ECM8000 (2, one professionally calibrated and one not) and Dbx RTA-M for REW (love this program!!!)
Also have SPL meters from Tenma (calibrated), RS, and Nady

The second and third zones of the AVR send signals to:
Outside/back yard: Rock speakers using Audio Source Amp100
Living Room: Pinnacle Speakers (BD 500 and Subcompact6) and Audio Source Amp

Editing Room (a dedicated office space for my editing equipment and my wife's computer setup):
Mix of Equipment from (too much to list in detail, i.e. have over 30 microphones, 8 mixers, etc.):
Marantz, Fostex, Fosgate Audionics, AKG, Denon, Behringer (5 separate mixers and other equipment: really good bang for the buck equipment IMO), Panasonic Pro Video, Sony, JVC, Phillips, Energy, DBX, Nady 
(Half of this equipment is actually kept in cases and pulled as needed)

Whole house surge using GE's panel surge protector - GEDTHQLSURGE :
http://www.geindustrial.com/cwc/Dispatcher?REQUEST=PRODUCTS&pnlid=3&id=thqlsurg
http://www.foxelectricsupply.com/co...il.asp?qsCatID=25849&qsProductNo=GEDTHQLSURGE

Thanks for letting me share! I'm actually getting my son into this stuff already, he's only 3 and loves technology (keep one of my pro camcorders out to record him growing up, but he likes to operate it some of the time - yes, he actually pulls up a step stool and gets us on tape).
Isn't this such a fun hobby!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice setup.....there's only one thing missing: Pictures :whistling:


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Salvasal and Zing, 

I'm complying with the rules from Sonnie not to post pictures in this thread. I"ll have to upload them in the spot where I can (have not uploaded any to this forum yet).

Thanks,
Ray

From Sonnie:
Here you may list any equipment you own so that anyone searching the forums can locate who owns what in case they want to ask a question about a particular product that a member or members own.

Please start a new thread and post all of your equipment. List the brand and model number to help in the search.

List any equipment you can think of even down to cables and remotes if you wish. The more the better!
*
Please do not post photos in this forum*... post those in Home Theater Gallery.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cavchameleon said:


> Hi Salvasal and Zing,
> 
> I'm complying with the rules from Sonnie not to post pictures in this thread. I"ll have to upload them in the spot where I can (have not uploaded any to this forum yet)...


That's what I mean....upload the pictures and add the link to the gallery :T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

salvasol said:


> That's what I mean....upload the pictures and add the link to the gallery :T


Ahh! Understood - I'll take some by this weekend and upload (have some that are way too old, not even the same).


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, finally uploaded some photos of my small HT. I'll get more up in the near future. Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

cavchameleon,

Your HT room may be small, but your equipment list does not seem humble to me. Looks like you have a pretty good setup...not to mention a good assistant.
I hope to be upgrading my equipment soon though.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Waldo! I do enjoy it (just need a bigger room). I've collected some of the stuff over the years and the newer stuff I 'upgrade' every so many years (while some of it is still worth getting some funds back for). I had to use a lot of acoustical treatment for the room (may still need more) due to the size.

My assistant loves equipment already, I think it's awesome. I actually built my first speaker when I was 10 years old - never turned back.

Enjoy yours!
Ray


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ray,

I noticed in your parts list that you used Parts Express speaker cloth. I was just wondering whether it worked well for you. I plan on using some of their black speaker cloth to attach to a removable grill frame in front of the superchunk broadband absorbers I will (eventually) be building for my front corners and was wondering if it is easy to smooth out and staple and looks decent.
I used some GoM FR701 black cloth for my rear superchunks which seemed to work out ok except it's somewhat pricey. So I'm hoping that the Parts Express stuff is a suitable substitute.
Thanks.

Lester


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Lester,

Yes, the Parts Express speaker grill cloth worked very well (MUCH cheaper than GOM, the price goes down with quantity). It stretches very nicely so you get a very smooth surface. I used it for all my acoustical treatment. You can see it behind my equipment. I need to add photos of the ceiling corners (have all the ceiling corners around the room trapped) as they are more visible that way. I think the PE grill cloth is much thinner than GOM, so may not handle a lot of abuse (like being hit and rubbed often). But is perfect in an area where they are not handled much. I originally purchased only 2 yards to try it out, then just purchased a lot more.

Ray


----------



## Masterleet (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds great, get those pics up!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

New pics are up. Have the making of the broadband traps that were used. Here is the data for the BAC (bonded acoustical cotton)

Frequency 125Hz 250Hz 500Hz 1KHz 2KHz 4KHz NRC
4” 0.97 1.37 1.23 1.05 1.00 1.01 1.15


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Have not been on this site for some time, been too busy with family and projects around the house. Anyway, did some updates to our very small humble HT. Changed DPL to a 65" Plasma and a couple of other additions. Pictures have been updated to reflect changes. Editing room also updated (new computer, monitors, AV equipment).

Hi Everyone! Here is a list of my humble HT. The second list is in another room which is used for editing (I do some video/audio work on the side, not my normal day job - it's something I've been into for many years and I find it a lot of fun: at one time it was a full time job, the the down-turn in the economy changed that some years ago).

Home Theater in a dedicated (very) small room (12' X 11' x 7.9') which is painted with black Micky Mouse Ear Color by Behr. I arguably have the smallest HT on these forums...

DIY Bass (broadband) Traps:
13 broadband traps 4'x2'x4"
4 tri-corner traps 24"x24"x34"x5"
All made with BAC (Bonded Acoustical Cotton) as I did not want to use any fiberglass:
http://sensiblesoundsolutions.com/index.php?cPath=22 
and
http://www.soundaway.com/Acoustic_Cotton_Panels_s/91.htm
Tri-traps do not have any backing, covered with black speaker grill cloth from Parts Express
Bass Traps made with 1"x4" pine for sides, peg-board backing, and 1"X2" center brace all from Home Depot and covered with black speaker grill cloth from Parts Express

The two side walls of the HT are covered in a thick cotton fabric from Fabric.com. These walls have racks for CD's and DVD's (wish there was another room to store these, but our house is too small - plus my SO wants no AV stuff in the living room (just small speakers for music playback), but I can't argue since I was able to do anything to the HT room - and the great thing was that she prefers towers for the front speakers because they look more 'balanced' to her.

Equipment List
Digital/main equipment rack:
Speakers: NHT (Classic Fours, Threes, Three C, Zeros, Dual U2's, Emotiva XPA3, 2X1's with 20hz mod)
Receiver: NAD T-785 (Soon to be replaces by the Denon AVR-A100: want the higher level Audyssey XT32)
BluRay: OPPO BDP-83
CD Changer: Denon DCM280
CD Recorder: Philips CDR600
DVD Recorder: Philips DVDR3355
Power Conditioner: Belkin PureAV PF60 For Digital Rack (wanted sequential turn-on)
Belkin HT UPS for Display, Recorders and Analog Rack (wanted a ups on these in case of power outtage)
Display: Panasonic 65" TC Series Plasma
Headphones: AKG 240M
Ipod Dock: NAD, designed for the T7XX series
Racks/Stands: Target Audio, Metal Technolgy, Boltz, Omnimount
Cables from Impact Acoustics, Esoteric Audio (bought at incredible clearance prices at 90% off), NXG, and BlueJeans Cables 
All in one remote: Harmony ONE

Analog:
Pre-Amp: Nakamichi CA-5AII (All analog equipment is attached to this pre-amp and then one set of outputs from the pre-amp to the receiver with a labeled input of 'Analog')
Tuner: Parasound T/DQ-1600
Turntable: NAD C555 TT and Bang & Olufsen 5005 with MMC3
Reel-to-Reel: Akai GX-77 
Cassette Deck: Denon DDR-780 (Tray loading, like a CD-deck)
All of this analog equipment has been had for years, hard to get rid of it since they are still fun to play with at times, plus I like to be able to play any source out there (well, almost any).

Use Tascam US-144 with ECM8000 (2, one professionally calibrated and one not) and Dbx RTA-M for REW (love this program!!!)
Also have SPL meters from Tenma (calibrated), RS, and Nady

The second and third zones of the AVR send signals to:
Outside/back yard: Rock speakers using Audio Source Amp100
Living Room: Pinnacle Speakers (BD 500 and Subcompact6) and Audio Source Amp

Editing Room (a dedicated office space for my editing equipment and my wife's computer setup):
Mix of Equipment from (too much to list in detail, i.e. have over 30 microphones, 8 mixers, etc.):
Marantz, Fostex, Fosgate Audionics, AKG, Denon, Behringer (5 separate mixers and other equipment: really good bang for the buck equipment IMO), Panasonic Pro Video, Sony, Samsung, JVC, Phillips, Energy, DBX, Nady 
(Half of this equipment is actually kept in cases and pulled as needed)

Whole house surge using GE's panel surge protector - GEDTHQLSURGE :
http://www.geindustrial.com/cwc/Dispatcher?REQUEST=PRODUCTS&pnlid=3&id=thqlsurg
http://www.foxelectricsupply.com/co...il.asp?qsCatID=25849&qsProductNo=GEDTHQLSURGE

Thanks for letting me share! I'm actually getting my son into this stuff already, he's only 3 and loves technology (keep one of my pro camcorders out to record him growing up, but he likes to operate it some of the time - yes, he actually pulls up a step stool and gets us on tape).
Isn't this such a fun hobby!!!:bigsmile


----------

